# Off Season Workouts



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been working some of these exercises from Toni Beretski into my routine and they're great. 

BeretSKI Warrior One | Skiing Videos | OutsideOnline.com


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

went to watch...then I saw it was posted by Outside Magazine...then when I was finally able to stomach that....he was wearing a Raider's jersey :storm:

Cons aside, looks like a good typical core work out. Something that should be done at home...not the gym


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry if this is gonna derail the f%#k outta this thread, but what have you got against Outside mag? (...aside from their style & content of utter corporate, yuppie, consumer oriented commercialism!)


Years and years ago, I subscribed to that Mag. when it first came out. Back when it was called "Mariah Outside!" (...Outdoors?) That was over 35+ years ago! :dunno:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I'm sorry if this is gonna derail the f%#k outta this thread, but what have you got against Outside mag? (...aside from their utter corporate, yuppie, conumer commercialism!)
> 
> 
> Years and years ago, I subscribed to that Mag. when it first came out. Back when it was called "Mariah Outside!" (...Outdoors?) That was over 35+ years ago! :dunno:


Wow, Mariah Carrey is that old? And we know, you got it for the articles....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Wow, Mariah Carrey is that old? And we know, you got it for the articles....


I may have misspelled Mariah. (...'mercin edumacation don'tcha kno!) 

I believe It was meant to be a reference,.. An old hippie reference, to the song lyric "_...and they call the wind Mariah!"_ 
It was a pretty decent outdoor mag for the time. If a bit "New Agey!" But it changed to Outside fairly soon after. It actually took a few years before it started changing to a _very_ "consumerism" oriented,.. kind of an Outdoor as "fashion and fad" over true Outdoors as a lifestyle kind of mag. 

I haven't subscribed to it for decades now. Only occasionally flip thru the gear and climbing guides at the newstand when I see them.


...however, they do still publish some interesting workout and fitness information from time to time.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I'm sorry if this is gonna derail the f%#k outta this thread, but what have you got against Outside mag? (...aside from their utter corporate, yuppie, conumer commercialism!)
> 
> 
> Years and years ago, I subscribed to that Mag. when it first came out. Back when it was called "Mariah Outside!" (...Outdoors?) That was over 35+ years ago! :dunno:


haha shit derail indeed. Idk if you still follow them at all, but their articles have become absolute sh*t. They've become incredibly short sighted, biased, and just straight up misinformation. Instead of providing real articles for outdoors enthusiasts, they've resulted to publishing articles that are straight mainstream concepts, with zero actual insight or experience on their topics. I eventually got blocked from their fb after a criticizing rant on some article that was complete BS 

But really all you have to do is read the article's comments and you'll see the amount of dissatisfaction they're accumulating


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not doing snowboard specific exercises but I did start the P90x program this week. I'm down 5 lbs but most of this is to a super clean diet. 
I figured I'd try something different and I have some friends that have done the P90x with good results. 

My 90 days will be over beginning of fall so I should be good for snowboarding.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I've always been a proponent of a variety of crosstraining activities.

Lifting and these workout programs (i.e. P90, Insanity, etc) are great but are you really having as much fun as you could be doing these?

*Mountain biking* guys and gals. That's where its at.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sheepstealer said:


> I've always been a proponent of a variety of crosstraining activities.
> 
> Lifting and these workout programs (i.e. P90, Insanity, etc) are great but are you really having as much fun as you could be doing these?
> 
> *Mountain biking* guys and gals. That's where its at.


If you enjoy mountain biking :dunno: For me I'd much rather be in a gym then out biking. So yes I'm having as much fun as you mountain biking.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

the only thing that's gonna get you ready for boarding is more experience. That really is the end game of it all. If you're looking for off season activities that help with boarding, it will inevitably be something board related, i.e.: Skating (any variation of) or Surfing. Obviously exercising is something that will give you an advantage, but that isn't an off season "thing". That's a life style. Personally, I long board, and it helps a TON. I also use balance bars to practice my jibbing off seaon :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SnowOwl said:


> If you're looking for off season activities that help with boarding, it will inevitably be something board related, i.e.: Skating (any variation of) or Surfing.


Drinking, partaking of various pharmaceuticals, chasing girls, picking fights with BA...

Stuff like that.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hiking in high country is pretty good for the legs and lungs.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Also, full-contact basket weaving. Can't go wrong. Really gets your forearms working.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

slyder said:


> If you enjoy mountain biking :dunno: For me I'd much rather be in a gym then out biking. So yes I'm having as much fun as you mountain biking.


Regarding this issue, if you're doing P90X do you still have the energy to MT bike (or anything else)?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Regarding this issue, if you're doing P90X do you still have the energy to MT bike (or anything else)?


The first week or two of P90X will be pretty rough on you if you're not a regular gym/workout person. You'll basically be wrecked after each session and incredibly sore.

After that it's not so bad though, your body adjusts to it and you'll have plenty of energy to go about your day and stay active. The only thing is I probably wouldn't be doing leg day then going straight to mountain biking or boarding.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Im winding down week 2 and I was only sore the very first 2 days. The cardio is getting, not easy but easier. I only hit the pause button 2x. 
I am using band resistance since I sold all my gym equipment a few years back. Finding strong enough bands is hard. Currently using "very heavy" bands strongest I could find locally. They are "ok" I could still use more resistance to stay in the 8-10 range. I hate doing 15-25 reps. 

*abs are my weak point* holly crap is my midsection useless. I'm getting stronger there and keeping up better. 

My diet is much cleaner. Blending goals with reality of my life. I'm down about 5 lbs, not so much concerned with numbers on a scale but image in mirror and BF%. The scale is an indicator though. 

Hoping to see some more/better results as the 1st month continue along.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

My routine is 75-90 min workout 5 d/week. I alternate my exercises during the week to load different groups of muscles, but running 3 miles is mandatory for me. Also, I recently started doing HIT and this thing is really hard..


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

park skateboarding..you start the season as if there had been no break, stronger and with better balance.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Didn't look at the video. But I think I know enough about fitness to contribute. Do a lot of explosive exercises such as power cleans, split jerks, squats, clean and jerks. Those are all exercises that are based off of jumping. This will make you more explosive. This will give you more pop. Which means more air. Which means bigger tricks. Other than that Snowboarding is 95% mental when it comes to progression. You can't progress unless you
Are mentally willing to huck yourself over that jump
And willing to take the risk. If you want stamina just do some running.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> Didn't look at the video. But I think I know enough about fitness to contribute. Do a lot of explosive exercises such as power cleans, split jerks, squats, clean and jerks. Those are all exercises that are based off of jumping. This will make you more explosive. This will give you more pop. Which means more air. Which means bigger tricks. Other than that Snowboarding is 95% mental when it comes to progression. You can't progress unless you
> Are mentally willing to huck yourself over that jump
> And willing to take the risk. If you want stamina just do some running.


Not disagreeing with explosive exercises being awesome for you, because they are awesome and more people should do them if they want power and strength.

However, the bigger pop and strength = bigger tricks thing is sort of a myth. Technique and timing leads to bigger tricks, not raw strength. The actual strength required for most tricks is minimal if done right.

Assuming the technique and timing is correct (and you have the proper sized jump), it can take almost the same effort and strength to spin a 720 as a 360.

Again, not saying people shouldn't do strength and power exercises, because they have a whole load of other benefits, just that the whole 'you need power to do big tricks' thing is a myth.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> hiking in high country is pretty good for the legs and lungs.


Oh... Ya... For sure 
Walking up a hill, that should get you game ready:huh:

I myself, am on the advanced level. I'm beyond hiking up hills.:huh:

Try running upstairs to take a dump.
Bwa ha ha, Feel the burn.

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Oh... Ya... For sure
> Walking up a hill, that should get you game ready:huh:
> 
> I myself, am on the advanced level. I'm beyond hiking up hills.:huh:
> ...


fuck yea man


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Jed said:


> Not disagreeing with explosive exercises being awesome for you, because they are awesome and more people should do them if they want power and strength.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not disagreeing with you about what you're saying. Bec timing and the correct feature is very important. But you also need to prepare yourself to hit these features. Like I said in the above post it's 95% mental. But being in the proper shape to go over bigger jumps is important. You need to be strong enough and explosive enough to do it. I wouldn't expect someone who was a pro rider for 10 years but has not been physically active during the off season to go out there and perform to the standards they did at the end of the year before. It's all about maintaining and building on what you have so you can start progressing sooner next season.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

sheepstealer said:


> Also, full-contact basket weaving. Can't go wrong. Really gets your forearms working.


Fuck, I forgot about that one

I've been doin' the bean bag toss.

guy, you should see my biceps.

I used to only do the basket weave
But It got outa control.


TT


----------



## ML16 (Jul 28, 2014)

I will be using this exercise routine to get ready for the upcoming season;

Getting Really In Shape with the Pros | POWDER Magazine


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

This is the most f*up program i have ever seen. Guys look like gays and scorpion exercise looks something out of hard core German movie

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

cookiedog said:


> This is the most f*up program i have ever seen. Guys look like gays and scorpion exercise looks something out of hard core German movie


Uhmmmm,.. Sarcasm & satire is lost on you innit?? :hooked:  :rofl4:


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah...now as I'm reading it again on my computer you probably right))))))):computer2: 
I thought it was legit workout. Didn't read the text)))


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Btw.Yesterday at my gym I saw a wobble board (pic below) and gave it a try. Do you think it will be a good addition to pre season workout to improve balance on the board?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, as it turns out. Here is a great new board sport that you can use to help maintain your conditioning between trips to the hill. 





Doesn't require any new gear or even a slope to do! (…just gotta watch out you don't go and develop Skootch Leg!)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

cookiedog said:


> Btw.Yesterday at my gym I saw a wobble board (pic below) and gave it a try. Do you think it will be a good addition to pre season workout to improve balance on the board?


I have a balance board (not that one in particular). It is a surprisingly good core workout, as well as working your balance.

The one I have is similar to this Balance Board and it will wobble heel/toe as well as side to side. This means if you have a tendency to lean forward or back, you'll find out right away.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

the hell $179 for a peace of wood))))it's crazy.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

cookiedog said:


> the hell $179 for a peace of wood))))it's crazy.


 That is a lot. Mine was less and I paid Cdn$ . But It does have a couple of neat features. The thing tilts forward/back, as I said, plus if you knock out the wooden pucks at either end of the fulcrum, it allows way more forward/back range -- maybe for unicycle training or something.

Anyway, I bought the type they have at the gym, because knew I liked it.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

So, you guys are going to laugh about this, but for me, the perfect off season workout seems to be rollerblading.

I have some seriously asymmetrical flexibility in my ankles and knees (thanks snowboarding!) and the angulation required to skate well has almost completely evened out my right ankle in the span of about two months. I had done physical therapy, balance board exercises, tons of focused stretching, and it all helped a little, but there's something about the motivation of faceplanting on concrete that really forces you into holding a stretch.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> Regarding this issue, if you're doing P90X do you still have the energy to MT bike (or anything else)?


With my work/family schedule this is pretty much all I do. I'm usually spent after a 10hr shift, helping around the house then squeezing in a workout. No time left for anything else. 



Jed said:


> The first week or two of P90X will be pretty rough on you if you're not a regular gym/workout person. You'll basically be wrecked after each session and incredibly sore.
> 
> After that it's not so bad though, your body adjusts to it and you'll have plenty of energy to go about your day and stay active. The only thing is I probably wouldn't be doing leg day then going straight to mountain biking or boarding.


Ya I'm fine with the workouts. I am sore and tired but I am going to complete fail. Giving it all I have. I am only using my body weight and simple resistance bands. So far I'm very happy. I will be doing a round 2 and I will be investing (again) in dumbells. I should never have sold mine. 

*Update:* I'm 60'ish days in, down 27 lbs and 3% BF this wasn't all done by workout. I have really started to eat clean. I still have ice cream here and there. 2 Tablespoons instead of 4 scoops, I had an oreo the other day. Today I shared a piece of B-Day cake with a customer. I just really watch what, ingredients and portion sizes. 
I'm very happy with the P90X program but I did need to subsitute the cardio days with Insanity Cardio. The P90X was just to light for me and this helped me a ton. 
I never ever believe info-mercials and this wasn't all done via simply using their program. This with eating clean has gotten me to a weight I haven't seen in 20yrs. When I was a gym rat my goals were different. I welcomed being 205lb but at this point in my life that is not what I want this time.

Snowboarding: what I truly got is a much much stronger core ! and cardio. Not sure cardio is going to add to my boarding but that has also greatly improved. I have always had very strong legs so again not sure how much I'll gain in the boarding aspect. 
Flexibility was another great by-product with my core strength. My flexibility especially my hammy's and back/mid section. I noticed a big difference when I worked with Jed on my dry land stuff. Hoping it translates on the snow. 

YES we all know actually doing the riding and hitting features and being on the hill is what we all need. My workout inconjunction with my 30+ days at the hill (for here that is a LOT) will make for some great vids/pics of my and my daughters park adventures this season


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Snowboarding is less brute strength and more technique and mastering your craft. A lot like surfing, golf, etc. Core and cardio are actually key.

I ride with some little dudes when the freestyle teams are together on weekends and it blows me away, what some little 12 year olds, and 14 year olds can do with strong fundamentals and strong technique.


----------

